# Baby's First Title



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix got his first title yesterday, RN. 

Since I'm not one to show dogs when they are really young, he is the youngest of my dogs to ever get a title at 15 months. He did it with style - he didn't lose any points on the way to his title, but the judge on the second leg did hit me a 2 point handler error for my side step. :uhoh: So his scores were 100, 98, 100.

Here's a video of his titling leg: [YOUTUBE]qneHmQyU8o[/YOUTUBE]

And a quick picture I snapped at the end of the class. I should have pictures taken by club in a day or two.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Phoenix & Jodie  

Congratulations handsome boy!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to go Team Phoenix!!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

oh wow, congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! The first one is very, very special!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats Jodie<: 

He's going to be a great obedience dog.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah.. so proud of you two. Can't wait to see what the future holds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Phoenix, fantastic job and accomplishment!

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Yeah.. so proud of you two. Can't wait to see what the future holds!


Today it holds chilling on the couch.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats! I'm guessing it's just the first of many to come. He looks like such a happy guy. Just wondering if that's a martingale collar he's wearing and if they're ok for obedience competition?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Congrats! I'm guessing it's just the first of many to come. He looks like such a happy guy. Just wondering if that's a martingale collar he's wearing and if they're ok for obedience competition?


yes, it's a martingale and yes they are fine for obedience. I started using martingales on Flip when he was young because he would get excited at a show and slip his collar. Actually Flip still sometimes slips his collar at 5 years old, he's a bit of an expert at it. I've never had Phoenix slip a collar, but I have pretty ones so he still wears one sometimes. This one is one of the braided leather Stibbar collars.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My next plan is to find some more challenging show sites. I carefully chose small trials without a lot going on to get him started on, now I'd like to try him out at some bigger trials with lots of rings and commotion. Problem is there aren't any trials within a few hours from here for several months.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! He look fantastic wearing his ribbon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats, he is very handsome and accomplished..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Such a Handsome, Happy Boy!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations and cutest. photo. ever.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got picture taken by the club


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He has his mama's smile 

Congrats again!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats! Looks like he's smiling!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was hoping she'd get some nice pictures of him heeling, but looks like all she got was a pic during a halt walk around. Oh well, shows off his nice golden color


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job! He looks very proud!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Love the pictures you posted.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations Phoenix !!


----------

